# AK Director and SFW Board Member Busted



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

This is a post from MM. Hope the original poster doesn't mind that I posted it here. There are usually a lot of SFW defenders on MM but they have remained very quiet on this.

Link provided here about the charges against Director Rossi - http://www.adn.com/2012/01/12/2260922/w ... -hunt.html

http://www.themudflats.net/2011/11/16/a ... -and-game/

The connection doesn't stop there. Mr. Rossi has been handing out Governors tags to his SFW buddies in Utah. The link below shows where 4 of the 11 AK governor's permits got handed over to SFW/SFH to be auctioned in UT next month.

http://www.adfg.alaska.gov/static/licen ... inners.pdf

http://mudflats.files.wordpress.com/201 ... ntment.pdf

And those in charge think we are dumb enough to believe "Each state SFW chapter operates indendently." Yeah, right.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

How Many Pies Do You Have To Get Your FINGERS In Before someone bites them off?


FOLLOW THE MONEY!!!


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

SFW is the biggest scam against the public I have ever heard of. All this corruption, even if not done directly by SFW, to benefit them, and they can use any amount of the fees from auctions for "admin fees/costs". What a crock of crap! o-|| :O•-: o-|| :O•-:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

this is why the state should be the only ones in charge of our wildlife, not private lobbying groups. I know private groups can raise lots of money and do some good but that money also causes corruption and kickback city. hard to hold a private group accountable. just like huge corporate lobbying groups in politics that shape our policy. it should be banned.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

but but at least they're doing something.... but at least they're trying.........but um er if you can do a better job then do it........but um um you're just jealous.........

First the Arizona thing and now Alaska. WOW, it must be embarrassing to be a SFW supporter these days........Right Goofy?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Yep, bad week for Don and the SFW. Dealing with the critics and naysayers over their campaign to double the size of deer herd in Utah, Arizona's rejection of auction tags, and now their chosen one in Alaska getting busted for game violations?? Ouch, that's gotta hurt!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

blackdog said:


> but but at least they're doing something.... but at least they're trying.........but um er if you can do a better job then do it........but um um you're just jealous.........
> 
> First the Arizona thing and now Alaska. WOW, it must be embarrassing to be a SFW supporter these days........Right Goofy?


I'm not an SFW member NOR have I ever been one.......
Or even a real supporter,,,,But I do get tired of all the negativity..
And simply pointed out false accusations.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> blackdog said:
> 
> 
> > but but at least they're doing something.... but at least they're trying.........but um er if you can do a better job then do it........but um um you're just jealous.........
> ...


That's a fair statement that you've stuck to.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

this guy should be thrown in a hole for the rest of his life.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

An editorial about Rossi by my personal friend Mark Richards of AK BCHA http://www.adn.com/2010/03/24/1197979/w ... ector.html


----------



## lobowatch (Apr 23, 2011)

wow, thanks Lt


----------

